# Preseason Game 6 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Miami Heat



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

since cornholio isnt here, i decided to make this and when he comes on you can do a merger

basically, the only things that will interest me is how well bonzi plays and how yao matches up with shaq. even in preseason Im sure those two will be going at each other because whoever comes on top today will have articles written saying theyre the top center still or new no.1 center etc etc.


Discuss


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonzi isn't playing today. He will be Thursday. Also, this game is on ESPN. Cheers


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

OOOO

Jon Berry is part of ESPN


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i almost missed this game... that was close


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

nothing is sinking for us.

rafer finally drains a 3.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-mac has terrible shot selection =/


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jeez... how many shots did we miss in the first quarter??

We're lucky the score is so close. Did anyone get a confirm that Bonzi isn't playing? I didn't see the very beginning of the game.

edit: holy heck... 24%


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this game is ugly


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

nice steal v-spen and jacobson going at shaq lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man i miss the shaq from the 90's


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

so far, ive been most impressed by novaks D on antoine early in the game


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battie with a few nice jumpers and Vspan swishes one in. Rockets on a run

Also, Quinn on the Heat is showing some nice skills right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> so far, ive been most impressed by novaks D on antoine early in the game


Me too, i was worried about his D going into the season, but it seems to be stepped up some. 
That and damn were just drawing fouls on the heat tonight...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battie's turn around left hook is just goin down time after time. Too bad it was Def. 3 sec...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice pass from Tmac to CHUCK!

Alonzo with a T foul


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

miami is committing O fouls faster than rabbits breed


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been noticing Tmac's shooting form lately, and it looks a bit off. I have to wait until the regular season starts to see his real field goal percentage. However, from what I've seen, he is not getting as much elevation as before and he is rotating his body a bit too much. He is using his right arm a bit more than usual and he also lands awkwardly with one foot still in the air. I don't know if this is a problem or just a tweak in his shot, but it is definitely worth noting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man McGrady is looking rusty... I am not liking it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what an ugly game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man McGrady is looking rusty... I am not liking it


I'm seeing more than rust. I'm seeing too much weight on his frame as well as a different shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

At the half Houston 42 Miami 36


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> I'm seeing more than rust. I'm seeing too much weight on his frame as well as a different shot.


I cant notice the weight, but I can notice his release is slightly different.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok Tmac or Yao is going to drop 50 in the 2nd half, I'm calling it... lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

- Good defense, penetration, and shots falling for the rockets.
-I like Snyders athleticism, he's going to fit in great
- I want more chuck hayes


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> - I want more chuck hayes


Me too... since I seldom get to watch the games on TV!  2 minutes only so far.

I wouldn't mind seeing a bit more Novak here either.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac tries to make his shots more difficult than it needs to be. 

With Jacobsen still getting PT at this point I think there may be a chance that he does make the roster!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I guess Rafers practice has paid off... damn


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

agreed 

i want to see yao do alot more since shaq is in foul trouble


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

18 point game, I think we can call it a night

love how so many of our role guys are contributing every game


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye.. i hope yao gets to 20 pts.. another 20/10 game.. it'll be awesome


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Four offensive rebounds in a row...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

2:20 HOU - C. Hayes offensive rebound 
2:23 HOU - S. Battier missed a 6-foot hook shot in the lane 
2:34 MIA - Personal foul on A. Walker 
2:47 HOU - K. Snyder offensive rebound 
2:49 HOU - R. Alston missed an 18-foot jumper from the left wing 
3:10 HOU - T. McGrady offensive rebound 
3:12 HOU - T. McGrady missed an 18-foot jumper from the left wing 

Crash them boards!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dang, Alonzo just got his 2nd T and is now ejected...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Slam dunk HAYES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

whoooooooooo hooooooooooo! 

He sets up the steal then makes the dunk!!

That's my boy!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Dang, Alonzo just got his 2nd T and is now ejected...



thats strange.. i always thought alonzo was a quite player (never caused trouble or got mega angry)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

72-54 Rockets after 3


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> thats strange.. i always thought alonzo was a quite player (never caused trouble or got mega angry)


first one was talking back...

second was hitting the ball into the stands..


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol...alonzo... good player still..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our defense is just all over the place...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn... shaq with two steals...

its time to rest all starters now and just play bench


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jon Barry is a great broadcaster...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Novack shot is just so good. First time I have seen him play...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I watched him in college last year. He has a very nice shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ANOTHER 3 by Novak!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ANOTHER 3!!! 3 in a row!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think we can almost expect Novak to hit at least 1 3-pointer in all 82 games this season. 

There's another! 3 in a row!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

4! 

What's Jon Barry saying over there??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hayes with the basket and good hustle on the other end


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Novak with the and 1


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Final 96 to 71 Rockets win


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i really think novak has a good chance for ROY.. or runner up only cause his court time is limited


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> 4!
> 
> What's Jon Barry saying over there??



He said that T-mac told him in the locker room that he missed Jon cause he had a nice shot, but that Novak was just unbelievable. (I paraphrased, but you get the drift)

Looking at the box score, imagine what we could have had if we were hitting shots in the first half. The guy on after the game is right, we are the x-factor... this team has so much potential watching that was like foreplay for the regular season.

And I am seriously bummed that I have to wait another week!! 

ESPN should carry all the Rockets games.. lol I hate having to watch broken chinese channels!

Novak will score a 3 in every game JVG plays him in.

Undoubtably!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think that JL3 is going to be cut


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That was my first game watching Rockets' live action this year. I am pretty impress with this team right now. Novak is amazing with his stroke. I can see him shooting all over the floor. If Wells come back and has is mind clear, this team is very serious. We have many scoring option outside of T-Mac and Yao. Battier, Alston, Novak, Snyder, Wells are all very dangerous to leave wide open not to mention Head. 

Too bad Wells didn't play in this game though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we got snyder for a trade exception, right? that is looking like quite the steal.

i just realized head didnt play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

chn353 said:


> i really think novak has a good chance for ROY.. or runner up only cause his court time is limited



Wow, that Novak can shoot. He makes it look too easy.

I wish he was in a Suns uniform.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

imagine him, bell, marion and nash on the fast break... all great 3 pt shooters


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Man we got lot of depth this year. The scoring distribution will be very even across the starters and bench. We got Head, Bonzi, Snyder, Novak and VSpan. I really don't mind if TMac and Yao have some off days as long as others are scoring. :clap:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, this was an ugly game for the Heat, but thankfully its only preseason. :biggrin: 

you guys have a good team, alot of talent and depth, hopefully this time around you guys avoid the "injury bug". i see this team going far in the playoffs. maybe these 2 teams will meet in the 2007 Finals? :cheers: we'll see


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Steve Novak, how many 3's did he make? We had a slow start but we picked it up late in the 2nd quarter


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Wow Steve Novak, how many 3's did he make? We had a slow start but we picked it up late in the 2nd quarter


I think he had four.. and they were all right in a row.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> imagine him, bell, marion and nash on the fast break... all great 3 pt shooters


that would be sick...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank god we have Novak!


----------

